# XPostFacto, la galère...!



## Goliath (27 Avril 2008)

Hello la tribu!   

...inutile de vous dire que j'ai passé un week-end entier (de galère!) à essayer d'installer avec XPostFacto d'abord Panther et puis Tiger sur un G3 Minitower avec processeur G4 MHz 500 de XLR8 sans aucun résultat positif. Je ne vais pas vous raconter toutes les démarches que j'ai faites, mais j'en ai ras la patate! ...la preuve j'ai déjà mon cd avec Xubuntu dessus et après ce post si je n'ai pas une solution je passe à Linux...en tout cas pour ce Mac. Simplement je voulais savoir si quelqu'un est pratique de la technique XPostFacto car c'est pas un cadeau... voilà où j'en suis pour le moment... le système démarre à partir du cd, j'ai la pomme grise sur fond blanc, la fenêtre en mode 'verbose' (comme il disent...) s'affiche avec plein de charabia et s'arrête avec le message suivant: _panic: we are hanging here..._ puis plus rien.

 

Dommage que XPostFacto n'a pas un forum en français.... si quelqu'un a une adresse à me donner où trouver un forum en français qui traite XPostFacto...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2008)

Je n'ai pas de réponse précise à ton problème, juste peut-être une piste hypothétique : XpostFacto est très faché avec les vieux lecteurs de CD, sur mon WallStreet, le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour installer Panther, ça a été de démarrer le dit WallStreet en "mode disque SCSI" sur mon PM G4 (doté d'une carte SCSI), de procéder depuis ce Mac à la première partie de l'installation (celle qui précède le premier redémarrage), puis redémarrer le WallStreet sous OS 9.2.2 et utiliser alors XPostFacto pour le redémarrer sous Panther. XpostFacto a alors installé les éléments destinés à pallier les insuffisance du firmware du WallStreet, et après deux ou trois "pomme+ctrl+démarrage" lorsque la roue dentée se figeait, Panther à démarré, et j'ai pu finir l'installation. Depuis, Panther ronronne comme un chat sur mon WallStreet ! 

Par contre, à savoir : sur ton Mac (comme sur le mien), MAc OS X ne supporte pas d'être installé ailleurs que dans les 8 premiers Go du disque dur, et contrairement à ce qu'en dit sa doc, XPostFacto n'y peut rien. Si ton HD fait plus, il faut donc le partitionner, avec une première partition *de 7,99 Go* (si tu mets 8 Go tout rond, ça le fait pas).

Par ailleurs, je serais toi, j'installerais MAc OS X sur le G3 d'origine, puis, je procéderais ensuite à l'installation des pilotes OS X de ta carte G4 une fois qu'OS X se lance correctement sur le G3 !


----------



## Goliath (27 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de réponse précise à ton problème, juste peut-être une piste hypothétique : XpostFacto est très faché avec les vieux lecteurs de CD, sur mon WallStreet, le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour installer Panther, ça a été de démarrer le dit WallStreet en "mode disque SCSI" sur mon PM G4 (doté d'une carte SCSI), de procéder depuis ce Mac à la première partie de l'installation (celle qui précède le premier redémarrage), puis redémarrer le WallStreet sous OS 9.2.2 et utiliser alors XPostFacto pour le redémarrer sous Panther. XpostFacto a alors installé les éléments destinés à pallier les insuffisance du firmware du WallStreet, et après deux ou trois "pomme+ctrl+démarrage" lorsque la roue dentée se figeait, Panther à démarré, et j'ai pu finir l'installation. Depuis, Panther ronronne comme un chat sur mon WallStreet !
> 
> Par contre, à savoir : sur ton Mac (comme sur le mien), MAc OS X ne supporte pas d'être installé ailleurs que dans les 8 premiers Go du disque dur, et contrairement à ce qu'en dit sa doc, XPostFacto n'y peut rien. Si ton HD fait plus, il faut donc le partitionner, avec une première partition *de 7,99 Go* (si tu mets 8 Go tout rond, ça le fait pas).
> 
> Par ailleurs, je serais toi, j'installerais MAc OS X sur le G3 d'origine, puis, je procéderais ensuite à l'installation des pilotes OS X de ta carte G4 une fois qu'OS X se lance correctement sur le G3 !



...salut et merci pour la réponse, tout d'un coup on se sent moins seul dans la galère... 
...malheureusement je n'ai pas la carte du processeur d'origine, c'est un Mac qu'on m'a donné, par contre j'ai un carte processeur d'un G3 B/W mais je ne sais pas si elle est compatible (333MHz contre 350MHz pour le B/W), je ne pense pas et puis j'ai pas vraiment envie de me casser encore plus la tête. Pour le partitionnement j'ai en effet indiqué 8000 Mb tout ronds, mais au résultat final ce sont 7800Mb qu'il indique donc que faire? ...je vais repartitionner avec 75000Mb et je verrai bien, de toute façon je ne compte plus les fois que j'ai formaté le dd... pour ce qui est des lecteurs cd j'ai en effet eu énormément de problèmes, j'en ai encore à l'instant. J'ai tout essayé, des vieux lecteurs cd Sony pour Panther et le résultat final a été sans cesse une fenêtre kernel panic sans la possibilité d'aller plus loin, j'ai essayé avec des graveurs et lecteurs DVD pour Tiger et j'en arrive au résultat que j'ai expliqué plus loin donc voilà où j'en suis... j'ai l'impression que je suis prêt du but mais il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe et puisque tous les plantages sont tellement aléatoires c'est très difficile de cerner le problème... je dois avouer qu'à plusieurs reprises le G3 a failli valser par la fenêtre  

  :sleep:


----------



## Goliath (27 Avril 2008)

...formaté à nouveau le dd avec une partition de 7500mb mais ça ne change rien...

...je commence peut-être à cerner le problème, je pense que le problème vient des jumpers et des nappes IDE du dd et du DVD. J'ai 2 nappes IDE plus d'autres câblages SCSI (je pense SCSI 2) mais qui ne sont pas utilisés. Voici ma configuration:
- sur la nappe IDE 1 et avec le jumper en position 'master' il y a le dd où doit être installé Tiger.
- sur la nappe IDE 0 (pas de chiffre donc je suppose 0) et avec le jumper en position 'slave' il y a le graveur DVD.
J'obtiens donc le problème que j'ai énoncé au début._panic: we are hanging here..._

*Question:* est-ce que le graveur DVD et le dd doivent être sur la même nappe?  Le dd doit avoir un ordre bien précis sur la nappe par rapport au DVD si ce dernier est sur la même nappe? Quels positions doivent avoir les jumpers dans les différents cas?



...ou alors c'est vraiment un problème avec la carte processeur? ...mais elle tourne nickel sous Classic...
...bon je décroche un peu, je vais faire un tour dehors au soleil, qu'il est beau le soleil, par contre moi j'ai pris un coup de vieux ce week-end avec ce Mac...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...formaté à nouveau le dd avec une partition de 7500mb mais ça ne change rien...
> 
> ...je commence peut-être à cerner le problème, je pense que le problème vient des jumpers et des nappes IDE du dd et du DVD. J'ai 2 nappes IDE plus d'autres câblages SCSI (je pense SCSI 2) mais qui ne sont pas utilisés. Voici ma configuration:
> - sur la nappe IDE 1 et avec le jumper en position 'master' il y a le dd où doit être installé Tiger.
> ...



Si le graveur de DVD est sur la même nappe, il doit être en "Slave", mais s'il est sur une nappe différente, il doit être en "Master", comme le disque dur !

Sinon, t'as pas un autre Mac et/ou un boîtier ou tu pourrais monter le disque dur du G3 pour y installer le système depuis un autre Mac (PPC, si c'est un Intel, ça marchera pas) ?


----------



## Goliath (27 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si le graveur de DVD est sur la même nappe, il doit être en "Slave", mais s'il est sur une nappe différente, il doit être en "Master", comme le disque dur !
> 
> Sinon, t'as pas un autre Mac et/ou un boîtier ou tu pourrais monter le disque dur du G3 pour y installer le système depuis un autre Mac (PPC, si c'est un Intel, ça marchera pas) ?



...tiens, je n'y avais pas pensé...   ...sisi j'ai un G4 qui fonctionne à merveille et un Pismo avec un boîtier externe firewire ... donc si j'installe OS X sur le dd en question à partir du G4 ou du Pismo et que par après je place le dd dans le G3 Minitower ça devrait marcher? ... donc plus besoin d'XPostFacto ou il doit quand même rester installé sur la partition Classic?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...tiens, je n'y avais pas pensé...   ...sisi j'ai un G4 qui fonctionne à merveille et un Pismo avec un boîtier externe firewire ... donc si j'installe OS X à partir du G4 ou du Pismo et que par après je place le dd dans le G3 Minitower ça devrait marcher? ... donc plus besoin d'XPostFacto ou il doit quand même rester installé sur la partition Classic?



Tu as besoin d'XPostFacto pour lancer Mac OS X sur le G3 (après avoir remis le disque sur le G3 tu fais démarrer celui ci sous OS 9, tu lances xPostFacto, et demande le démarrage sous le système X qu'il détecte) !

Le rôle principal d'XpostFacto n'est pas d'installer Mac OS X, d'ailleurs, dans mon cas, il ne l'a pas fait, comme je te l'expliquais, mais d'y ajouter (pendant l'installation si tu t'en sers pour le faire, juste avant le lancement sinon) les éléments logiciels nécessaires pour que Panther ou Tiger puissent fonctionner avec le firmware "old world" du Mac. Comme sur ces Mac, on ne peut pas mettre le firmware à jour, xPostFacto intègre cette mise à jour directement dans l'OS.

Il faut aussi savoir que ce traitement n'est pas parfait, car si OS X fonctionne parfaitement ensuite, il reste un point sur lequel il peut y avoir problème : "Préférences système -> Démarrage" ne détecte plus le ou les systèmes "pré-OS X" éventuellement installés sur le ou les disques du Mac. C'est en tout cas le cas pour le 8.6 et le 9.2.2 installés chacun sur une partition de mon WallStreet. Pour redémarrer sous OS 9, je dois zapper la PRam. Par précaution, j'utilise plutôt xPostFacto pour repasser ensuite sous OS X, mais les fois ou je l'ai fait depuis le TdB démarrage, ça n'a pas posé de problème.

En dehors de ça, le seul autre défaut que j'ai constaté est la disparition périodique du "boing" de démarrage. Des fois, il part, puis quelques temps plus tard, il revient, sans que j'ai pu à ce jour discerner ce qui l'inhibait ou le réactivait. Excepté ces deux points, mon WallStreet fonctionne comme n'importe quel autre Mac sous Panther.


----------



## Goliath (27 Avril 2008)

... j'essaye tout de suite ...


----------



## Goliath (28 Avril 2008)

...me revoilà, juste pour dire que la manoeuvre a bien réussi et que Tiger et Classic tournent à merveille   ...au moment où je vous écrit je suis en train de faire la mise à jour, je croise les doigts pour le redémarrage... seul hic est en effet le redémarrage de Classic par la fenêtre "Préférences Système" qui ne voit pas le système qui lui est bien présent sur une autre partition, suffit donc de faire un commande-option-shift-delete au redémarrage et le tour est joué  

...encore merci Pascal 77   

P.S. le "boing" au démarrage fonctionne aussi!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2008)

Ben tu vois, ça valait pas la peine de casser les carreaux 

Bon, après les mises à jour, si le redémarrage patine, n'hésite pas à en forcer un nouveau, moi, j'ai du une fois m'y reprendre à trois ou quatre fois, mais ça a toujours fini par redémarrer !


----------



## Goliath (28 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben tu vois, ça valait pas la peine de casser les carreaux
> 
> Bon, après les mises à jour, si le redémarrage patine, n'hésite pas à en forcer un nouveau, moi, j'ai du une fois m'y reprendre à trois ou quatre fois, mais ça a toujours fini par redémarrer !



...mise à jour effectué et ça roule... 
...par contre je trouve absurde qu'on doit payer 17$ pour avoir l'utilitaire MAChSpeed Control quand on a acheté un processeur qui vient de chez eux...


----------



## Goliath (4 Mai 2008)

...par contre quand on met le Mac en veille plus moyen de le rallumer


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...par contre quand on met le Mac en veille plus moyen de le rallumer



Là, peux pas te dire, je ne laisse jamais un Mac en veille, sauf, exceptionnellement lorsque c'est un portable sur batterie, et pour quelques minutes seulement.


----------

